# Chat Roulette and Omegle



## glueinmyshoe472

Ever since my friends introduced me to chat roulette and omegle, i felt that i could use these sites to my advantage. I don't know if any of you would like to try this, but this really helped me and gave me a little more confidence talking to random people. I suggest if any of you are going to try one of these sites to go to omegle because there's WAAAYYYY too many guys jerkin it on there (and i dont mean the dance). My "triumph over social anxiety" was when i started talking to this girl from canada, and we talked for like 10 minutes!!! it was great until i ran out of things to say so i just skipped to the next one. But it still felt like a success. and the great thing about these sites is that you'll most likely NEVER see these people again!!! its a win win situation. TRY IT


----------



## Fitzer

I've been thinking about trying this for a while now. It seems like a great way to practice talking to people, even if it is online.


----------



## woot

Did you go on cam to cam? or text to text


----------



## Music Man

I tried chat roulette recently and I have to say, I have never seen so many men fondling themselves!
I haven't been on since


----------



## glueinmyshoe472

woot said:


> Did you go on cam to cam? or text to text


i go on cam to cam. its not really worth doing if you do text to text. if you really want to improve yourself, its best that you go cam to cam


----------



## TheCanadian1

Music Man said:


> I tried chat roulette recently and I have to say, I have never seen so many men fondling themselves!
> I haven't been on since


Gross, that's why I've been avoiding it.


----------



## glueinmyshoe472

Music Man said:


> I tried chat roulette recently and I have to say, I have never seen so many men fondling themselves!
> I haven't been on since


thats why you gotta go on omegle, you'll say way less and more women... and a few racists here and there.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Alright just for kicks, I thought I'd check out chat roulette. 12 out of 20 cams were guys jacking off... Disgusting.

1 hot chick.
4 bored looking guys.
3 guys that looked like me.

Kind of amusing, but there's a lot of sick ppl out there...


----------



## stevieteddycox

Phoenix87 said:


> Gross, that's why I've been avoiding it.


i jsut went on one of thoses sites just because a friend say it was worth it and then the 1st 20 clicks was of sick men jerking off.... neva again lol


----------



## Bl00no

Do we think these men are gay?

It worries me why they bother when the only other people they connect to is uh... other fat old men doing the same. ¬_¬ And the odd innocent users who'd rather scream and throw their laptops out the window. D:


----------



## Purple Pen




----------



## wxolue

I gota say this is an excellent place to put cbt into practice. I did so successfully and met four really great girls! I was actually amazed I could do it. I really set my mind to not thinking negatively, and it worked! It may have been the celexa finally kicking in, but i think it would have been more pronounced. I feel like it was me, but on a good day and really focused.


----------



## Dan iel

I think I am bit to scared to go on chat roulette, espicially on webcam.

I think there are too many people on there that will just try and wind you up or be horrible.

If that happened to anyone, it won't help there social anxiety. Finding a bond with someone in person and having a good chat even though your feeling anxious is a lot better to recover I feel.


----------



## LucieM

I agree


----------



## jonstudder

I know this reply is a little late but here is a program that lets you spy on them via a java script and if you want you would be able to type as one of the strangers its pretty neat and has helped me a ton.

OmegleSpy
http://www.mediafire.com/?904v8kju9zpubb9

and please use virustotal.com before downloading everything always scan first!


----------



## dragons09

damn i wrote a long reply but my internet screwed up. To sum it up, penis, trolling, not good site to socialize, penis, m/f ratio is horrible ect ect.


----------



## slightlyawkward

I have a love/hate relationship with that site.

Pros: 
Have had conversations with nice people.

Cons: 
Way too many guys masturbating, and all of them assume that you want to watch. No thank you!

Have had some people say unfavorable things about my appearance ("Eww") and then they switch to the next person.

Have had some people mock the fact that I'm on there alone.

Guys telling you to show your boobs and calling you a prude when you refuse.


----------



## CoreyX

I get on Omegle and do the text chat, which has been an epic success with me over the past year or so, but never gained the confidence to do cam to cam. Maybe I will get a mask, and try it when no one else's home, start off small like that.


----------



## uuuu

CoreyX said:


> I get on Omegle and do the text chat, which has been an epic success with me over the past year or so, but never gained the confidence to do cam to cam. Maybe I will get a mask, and try it when no one else's home, start off small like that.


I dont get how text to text should help in any way.


----------



## socomi23

*I hope u see this!!! *

So I talked to this australian lady in omegle today. We talked about australia, finland, sydney, lappeenranta, mad max, fosters, australian accent, australian airport security, customs, finnish tourists, sweden, youth, 90 year old chicks, and stuff like that. We didnt tell each other our sexes at first, but after a while we both guessed! You could tell somehow... Then we tried to guess each others ages, but it was a little harder... And then, just as she was saying something IT DISCONNECTED!!! I simply must know how old this woman was, so if you somehow see this then send me an e-mail to [email protected] so we can continue our conversation!  And yes, I know this sounds pretty stupid. I thought if she just googles some of those words this should come up...


----------



## Ramorakomo

So a hot girl talked to me for 2mins felt like 5 WIN Lmfao, this kinda cool that was first 1, i guess im boring so it didnt last long idk xD but its a win imo


----------



## Ramorakomo

I have noticed that the decently hot girls talk for a bit, and the ugly ones(ok thats not nice) but you know what i mean they seem to skip me.. Which is a good thing i guess xD


----------



## Marlon

I'd be too nervous to do webcam but text to text is pretty funny. Some people are really strange... so much cybersex lol


----------



## mezzoforte

Phoenix87 said:


> Alright just for kicks, I thought I'd check out chat roulette. 12 out of 20 cams were guys jacking off... Disgusting.
> 
> 1 hot chick.
> 4 bored looking guys.
> 3 guys that looked like me.
> 
> Kind of amusing, but there's a lot of sick ppl out there...


Rofl.
This is why I don't go on either anymore. xD


----------



## alekalek

Hi there!
i have a problem with video chat on omegle. i cannot see the stranger. Pls help me.


----------



## keyla965

i forgot what the chat room was call but it had rollet at the end it was for gay dudes. Gay roulette, maybe? any way it was so funny becuse you know these ppl are exspecting guys and since im not a guy i got a couple hundred blank stares. Not even one guy dared to say hey.

any way i stoped webcam chatting im way too ugly for that lol


----------



## Syndacus

I creep people out in there by saying random nonsensical things, that only normal society would reject or frown upon. So most of them are normal people and I'm weird


----------



## CoreyX

I've used Omegle for probably like 2 years (only in text chatting though) and I think it's helped me a lot. I've actually talked to people for an hour or so before, but I find it hard to be myself, it's easier if I'm acting like a complete jackass or a troll. I wanna move on to actual video chat sometime.


----------



## jclucas

If you guys have any interest in Omegle or Chatroulette you'll love Fipeo.com
It's similar in a sense that it uses video, but Fipeo is way better about privacy and filtering users so you can talk to someone that you mesh with.


----------



## purplerainx3

Those sites are sometimes interesting to go on (webcam version for Omegle), but ultimately, I feel like most people don't act the way they would in real life, and they judge you more based on your looks :/ Most people also honestly don't care that much about getting to know you as a person.. Once in a while, I have come across genuinely nice people though. But that's very rare.


----------



## ThisGuy

Nice job! I don't have many female friends I can just talk about anything to in real life, so I often talk with girls on Omegle. The guys usually disconnect unless you're a girl, so I don't get to talk to as many guys. The conversation is fun, a bit superficial, and light-hearted, but we usually make some sort of connection on a friendly level. I think it's a good conversation practice because you have to come up with threads of information and things to say to keep the interaction going. Cam2cam is probably more helpful, but I think looks would ultimately get in the way of being able to talk freely with the other person. I don't do this unless I am utterly bored and have nothing else to do. haha

I've talked with a handful of weirdos there. One girl in Canada even talked about getting ****ed by her own dog while her husband was away... Poor dog.


----------



## Joe

I remember when I went on omegle, but nice job on chatroulette I couldn't do that myself.


----------

